# 8hp Yard Machines Snow blower cable issue



## jsf135 (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know what happened but yesterday the auger cable and throttle cable just went slack. The blower also just takes off depending which speed it's on by itself!?:freak:: Is it the clutch spring(s)? belts? I did pop off the cover where the auger cable goes in and the belts seem in good shape. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like you have a cable froze

and what do you mean they went slack? as in, they move freely?

if so, sounds like they both broke


----------



## jsf135 (Nov 4, 2006)

Pyro. They're not totally loose but about 2 or 3 inches of slack before I feel pressure. I never had that before. When you mean frozen cables are you talking about the pulleys they ride on? I can see they're attached. It's weird that they both went slack at the same time. I see the auger cable attached to a spring under the pulley cover.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

really going to need a model number to help any further honestly


and it sounds like your throttle cable it bad, and I'm not sure about your auger engagement because it might not have a cable system, I need to see diagrams to help you more, hence a model number would be great


----------



## jsf135 (Nov 4, 2006)

Model number 31AE6A4E129


----------

